# need a remedy to pull poison from spider bite



## mamaC11 (Jun 11, 2012)

my poor DH seems like he gets all kind of crud at the same time. we think he has a spider bite. it is oozing and blistering up and has a red streak going from his wrist (bite site) up to his inner elbow. we've been putting garlic oil on it and have given benadryl. hoping to doctor it at home until the dr. opens up. thanks in advance!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

He needs to see a doctor. The red streak is not a good sign. Do you have the spider that bit him? The skin and subsurface around the bite is going to rot.You're trying to stop a neurotoxin with something that works on bacteria and inflamation.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Darren said:


> He needs to see a doctor. The red streak is not a good sign. Do you have the spider that bit him? The skin and subsurface around the bite is going to rot.You're trying to stop a neurotoxin with something that works on bacteria and inflamation.


Need to see a Dr. That could be very serious. My grandson had that and the Dr treated him for MRSA. Went to the ER twice.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Go at one to ER. Don't wait!


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ichthammol ointment for drawing,but you can't lollygag,you have to get it on as quick as possible.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you wanted to pull the poison out, that would be something you would do long before you got to a computer.


----------



## mamaC11 (Jun 11, 2012)

vicker said:


> If you wanted to pull the poison out, that would be something you would do long before you got to a computer.


lol, yeah, I know. i could have worded the question much better. we did not go to the ER...we have no insurance and no $$. SO, this is how it played out for us (and a little background info so you don't think we're complete morons). DH is sensitive to any kind of bite, red streaks are not uncommon in a bite/sting situation for him. I should have mentioned that in the original post, my apologies. it's hard to concentrate with an 18 month old running circles around you, lol. When he first got this, we thought it was poison ivy/oak as we had been working in the yard and it was just a little itchy blister spot. The next day (yesterday) the bite site was much more pronounced, itchy, oozing blisters, red, raised and warm. We had some antibiotics here so we started him on those, gave a benadryl and made a baking soda and GOOT paste and wrapped the area in gauze (goot= fresh garlic, coconut oil and olive oil mixed into an ointment. AMAZINGLY powerful treatment for all types of things). This morning it looks much better. still has some blisters, swelling and redness aren't gone but are much less intense. We're starting to wonder if it is a bite AND poison ivy/oak?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Black salve is a good home remedy for different types of infections. Obviously a doctor visit is the best answer, but that's not what you asked for, especially given your financial situation. That's the reason you asked the question on this forum.
Do your research though, there are brands on the shelves that do more harm than good.

Bloodroot Black Salve: Facts and Myths about Black Salves and where to order


----------



## mamaC11 (Jun 11, 2012)

thank you farmrbrown. I appreciate it. Had there been more signs of alarm (crazy swelling, fever, intense pain, burning in the red streak etc) we would have been on our way to a clinic. i've seen his arm swell up to 3x it's size on other bites. THAT got us to the Dr. ASAP. I knew we could handle this one until this AM when the cheaper clinic opened. I don't think we'll need it but at least it isn't the weekend anymore.


----------

